# Darton in Ontario, Canada



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

oktalotl said:


> Hi everyone. I've noticed that several people around Toronto own Dartons. I'm really interested in having one too, but there are no dealers around. I wonder if someone of you guys from southern Ontario would be OK to let me see your bow or take couple of shots. I can give both of mine for you to try (Spyder and Safari) without problem and contribute some good beer :darkbeer:. Also can arrange shooting 70m indoors, who interested.
> 
> Thank you.


Thow Bow Shop has both a DS4500 Red RH and a DS3800 Black RH, both in 60#


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Thanks doc2931! Will try to check there. Just didn't see them listed as dealers on the Darton's website.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

You have a PM


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

oktalotl said:


> Thanks doc2931! Will try to check there. Just didn't see them listed as dealers on the Darton's website.


They aren't... officially... they do however have 2 of the bows... fitting them to your draw length might be an issue, so I'd call ahead if you need to test at your DL specifically. I'm fairly sure Darton doesn't really have a significant presence in a store in Ontario anymore since the Bow Shop dropped them a few years ago. There are at least a couple places you can order something, but stock might be hard to come by depending on what you want.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Most Dartons are smooth and are good bows. They don't do a hard marketing approach like a few other companies do. Find the model you like and you won't be disappointed. The Bowshop can bring in what you want.


----------

